# E/M charges for Derm and Plastic Surgeons same DOS



## bporro (Dec 2, 2010)

Our doctor has asked us to see if he (Dermatology:Mohs Surgeon) can be reimbursed for E/M at time of service when Mohs is being performed as well as doctor (Plastic Surgeon) E/M when closure for defect of Mohs is being provided. Mohs surgeon performs Mohs, Plastic Surgeon repairs by any means the defect. Therefore can we bill for (2) E/M charges on same day as surgery when (2) procedures are being done by (2) seperate specialties in same office location? Surgical procedures done by seperate specialties on same day are not bundled.


----------



## Susan (Dec 2, 2010)

My first question would be when was the decision for surgery made?  Is your surgeon both a MOHs surgeon and a Plastic Surgeon?


----------



## bporro (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you Susan for your response
Two seperate surgeons:
MOHS (Dermopathologist) doctor for the MOHS surgery.  Sometime decision for surgery is same day after biopsies are taken.  Sometimes it is scheduled on another day after initial visit when biopsies were taken.
Plastic Surgeon is another doctor who comes into the office just to do closures after the MOHS is performed by the MOHS surgeon.  This is the first time he sees the patient, evaluates for closure type, informs patient of outcomes, and obtains authorization for treatment from patient.
My question is can both the MOHS surgeon and the Plastic Surgeon charge for an E/M on same date of service because they are in different specialties and perform some level of E/M?


----------



## bporro (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you Susan for your response
Two seperate surgeons:
MOHS (Dermopathologist) doctor for the MOHS surgery. Sometime decision for surgery is same day after biopsies are taken. Sometimes it is scheduled on another day after initial visit when biopsies were taken.
Plastic Surgeon is another doctor who comes into the office just to do closures after the MOHS is performed by the MOHS surgeon. This is the first time he sees the patient, evaluates for closure type, informs patient of outcomes, and obtains authorization for treatment from patient.
My question is can both the MOHS surgeon and the Plastic Surgeon charge for an E/M on same date of service because they are in different specialties and perform some level of E/M?


----------

